# GenieGo for PC (Win 8.1): Store files on removable media?



## spedinfargo (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm running GenieGO for PC on a Dell Venue Pro 8 and the experience is very good (not as touch friendly as I would like, but maybe we'll get a true Win8 "modern" app one of these days).

Since the DVP8 is only a 32-gig model I have an extra 32-gig microSD card for additional storage. However, when I try to set the GenieGO folder it doesn't seem to like it. I'm not sure if it's because it's removable media or because it might not meet some performance standards.

Anyone know of any tricks to force GenieGO PC to be able to use a microSD card for storage?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spedinfargo said:


> I'm running GenieGO for PC on a Dell Venue Pro 8 and the experience is very good (not as touch friendly as I would like, but maybe we'll get a true Win8 "modern" app one of these days).
> 
> Since the DVP8 is only a 32-gig model I have an extra 32-gig microSD card for additional storage. However, when I try to set the GenieGO folder it doesn't seem to like it. I'm not sure if it's because it's removable media or because it might not meet some performance standards.
> 
> Anyone know of any tricks to force GenieGO PC to be able to use a microSD card for storage?


The PC client does support a "path" for content in the setup/configuration.

It should work on removable media without any impact to operation - the Android client works in the same way, and it works just fine on that platform.

I'll be testing it on a notebook.laptop combination WIN8 unit soon myself.


----------



## spedinfargo (Oct 6, 2005)

Yeah, in the settings there is a "where would you like to save your videos" option. When I click on "browse" my D:\ drive isn't even available. If I type in "d:\geniego" (a folder that exists) I get an error:

"The folder save location you have selected is not supported. Please select another drive and try again."

I'll play around with it some more - I have GenieGo on my laptop as well so I'll try an SD card on that system. It could be something to do with the file system (NTFS, FAT32) that the card is formatted with as well...


----------



## spedinfargo (Oct 6, 2005)

Tried it with a couple other SD cards and a USB flash drive on another computer and none of them work. Interestingly an external USB hard drive works...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spedinfargo said:


> Yeah, in the settings there is a "where would you like to save your videos" option. When I click on "browse" my D:\ drive isn't even available. If I type in "d:\geniego" (a folder that exists) I get an error:
> 
> "The folder save location you have selected is not supported. Please select another drive and try again."
> 
> I'll play around with it some more - I have GenieGo on my laptop as well so I'll try an SD card on that system. It could be something to do with the file system (NTFS, FAT32) that the card is formatted with as well...


Have you tried "pointing it" to the SD card by typing in the location? That worked on Android.


----------



## spedinfargo (Oct 6, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Have you tried "pointing it" to the SD card by typing in the location? That worked on Android.


yep - tried manually typing in "d:\geniego" in to the location. As soon as I hit apply I get the error mentioned...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spedinfargo said:


> yep - tried manually typing in "d:\geniego" in to the location. As soon as I hit apply I get the error mentioned...


I'll have to play with it in a few days on a new WIN8.1 device here...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

spedinfargo said:


> yep - tried manually typing in "d:\geniego" in to the location. As soon as I hit apply I get the error mentioned...


Have you tried first creating the D: drive "save" folder in Windows, and then pointing the GenieGo client to it? Asking because I know the GenieGo client here will not create a new folder, if one does not already exist.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Steve said:


> Have you tried first creating the D: drive "save" folder in Windows, and then pointing the GenieGo client to it?


See post #3, third sentence.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

harsh said:


> See post #3, third sentence.


Missed that.


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

The app doesn't allow you to store to an SD card.

I have a Surface Pro and I discovered that issue the moment I also tried to use my SD card as the storage location. This is really a Windows issue because it should present the SD card like any other removable drive. We shouldn't have this issue.


----------



## Ely (Sep 1, 2007)

That's a real bummer guys, I also have the Dell Venue 8 Pro and expecting to receive my GenieGo today, has anyone found a work around for this issue yet?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Asus T100 Win 8.1 Tablet with 64 GB card as Drive D:. GG PC Client doesn't see it.

Edit: Trying something different, I installed the program on Drive D:.

The settings for file storage still only shows C: drive.


----------



## Brent04 (Nov 23, 2004)

Here is a way to be able to have the GenieGo client save the videos to a SD Card. If you do this you may want to make sure that you keep the same SD card in the tablet and don't swap it since you will be make some disk management changes to the system. I have this working on a Dell Venue 8 Pro with a 64GB SD Card.

1) Insert the SD card and create a folder on it such as "GenieGo"
2) Create an empty folder on the system drive (usually C of the tablet/PC and name it something like SDCard (be sure to leave this folder empty)
3) Open up the "Computer Management" control panel
4) Select the "Disk Management" sub item
5) Right click on the SD card drive letter in the list of drive volumes in disk management
6) Select "Change Drive Letter and Paths..." from the pop up menu
7) Click on the Add button
8) Make sure that "Mount in the following empty NTFS folder:" is selected and then click on the "Browse" button
9) Expand the C: drive tree
10) Select the folder you created in step 2. For example select the SDCard folder on the c:\ drive and click the OK button
11) Click on the OK button of the "Add Drive Letter or Path" window
12) You should now have two items listed in the list. The original drive letter that was listed for the SD card such as D: and the folder you just selected such as "OS (C \SDCard"
13) Click on the OK button
14) Close the Computer Management window
15) Open the GenieGo client program
16) Open the settings option of the GenieGo program
17) Click on the Browse button for the "Where would you like to save your videos?" in the "Manage PC settings"
18) Select the SDCard folder on the C: drive and then the GenieGo folder that was created on the SDCard
19) Click on the Select button
20) You should now have something like "C:\SDCard\GenieGo" listed for where the videos will be saved
21) Click on the Apply button then the OK button
22) The videos will now be saved to the SD Card


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Brent04 said:


> Here is a way to be able to have the GenieGo client save the videos to a SD Card. If you do this you may want to make sure that you keep the same SD card in the tablet and don't swap it since you will be make some disk management changes to the system. I have this working on a Dell Venue 8 Pro with a 64GB SD Card.
> 
> 1) Insert the SD card and create a folder on it such as "GenieGo" [...]


I don't have a win 8.1 tablet, but I just successfully simulated what you did above on my Win 7 desktop. Anything virtually stored in the new folder on my C: drive is actually physically stored on the drive I selected in step 1. Kudos for a creative work-around! :up:


----------



## mrc3 (Jun 10, 2014)

resurecting this older topic. I am looking for assistance in getting geniego installed on my Windows 8.1 Samsung Book Ativ 9. During the registration it complains that it "doesn't meet the requirements" In the diagnostic window it says it failed at step 6.

Directv support claims that WIndows 8.1 is not supported (in spite of the directv person who took my order claiming that it did work on WIndows 8.1).

It appears that some of you have gotten past this roadblock. Any suggesions on how I can do the same?

The software does work on my windows 7 platform.

Thanks in advance,
Mike


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm running it fine on my 8.1 pc. I just downloaded it and installed it with no issues. I have it pointed to my 2nd hard drive.

Now my android phone app is dead as Google changed the sd card permissions in 4.4.2 kitkat so there is no way I have enough space to download to the internal storage.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

